# Pipe Smoking Videos



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm new to the pipe smoking thing and saw some vids over on You Tube showing guys smoking pipes. Man, some of these dudes are sucking some serious smoke and it's constant. I thought you were supposed to sip a pipe.   These guys are blowing great clouds of smoke over and over.

Is this really the way its done? I've never seen a guy smoke a pipe in person before.

See Here -






This dude inhales - 





Churchwarden Dude -


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

No No No... hell no!

That's all for show. Those guys are puffing like a freight train to get gobs of smoke for show. I can't imagine smoking a whole bowl at that rate!

It would be a hot gurgling tongue-torching smoke up until the point that I passed out when Lady Nicotine kicked me in the jewels! :bx


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Am I doing it wrong? I've never had that much smoke.


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

why is it that the majority of the videos on youtube of people smoking a pipe is with them inhaling the smoke?

p.s. you read some of the comments on youtube?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

No, they are doing it wrong. Man that hurts my tongue just looking at it. I know puffing just a little too much on the Xmas cheer made it feel like I was sucking razor blades, so I can't imagine what that is like.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm not gonna click, as we already dealth with the "fetish guys" with cigars... for some reason, i feel these are the same (as members commented about the same thing for pipes in the cigar fetish post we had).

if this is more of that, it'll be moved someplace other than the pipe forum. this is not the "fetish forum".


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

churchwarden guy looks like he's gonna hurl.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

uh... yeah... those are guys with a fetish...
check the usernames of some of the guys, check some of the comments.

edit:

this was taken from a thread that was removed about guys and their cigar smoking fetish (to put it nicely).



pds said:


> It just goes to show you...there are all kinds. There are some sick folk out there. That stuff is just plain not needed. It's obvious there is some subculture who likes to stroke it while they smoke it, but come on man that crap ain't needed here.
> 
> 
> IHT said:
> ...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

IHT said:


> uh... yeah... those are guys with a fetish...
> check the usernames of some of the guys, check some of the comments.


Didn't want to go there as I saw the Cigar guys, and these weren't as obvious. At least they weren't in leather gloves and hats. But they all have facial hair for some reason? Part of the fetish?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Twill413 said:


> Didn't want to go there as I saw the Cigar guys, and these weren't as obvious. At least they weren't in leather gloves and hats. But they all have facial hair for some reason? Part of the fetish?


look at who one of the dudes dedicates his video to? and then read some of the comments. they are the same, except these guys aren't jerkin the gerkin at the same time. <--- but are obviously part of that "clique".


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

IHT said:


> look at who one of the dudes dedicates his video to? and then read some of the comments. they are the same, except these guys aren't jerkin the gerkin at the same time. <--- but are obviously part of that "clique".


Didn't read that much into it. And yes, I believe they are members of the same group, and thank god they weren't stroking the cigar while smoking the pipe.

Nobody would want to watch someone really smoke a pipe:

Draw
wait
wait
Draw.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

What's wrong with facial hair, Twill?


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Exactly. This forum is only for guys who OBSESS about things pipe. (Pipes, tobacco, tampers, how to fill the bowl, wink, wink, nudge, nudge.) Phew, glad to hear there's somebody wierder than that. well, not glad, actually, but you get the point.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

a.paul said:


> What's wrong with facial hair, Twill?


Nothing at all, but it seems to be part of these guys fetish(them and the cigar guys). So just think about that next time you are smoking in public if you have facial hair.


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Didn't want to go there as I saw the Cigar guys, and these weren't as obvious. *At least they weren't in leather gloves and hats*. But they all have facial hair for some reason? Part of the fetish?


Anyways, had a video link posted..changed my mind. There's a video on youtube exactly as how you describe smoking a pipe in an erotic fashion...It's flagged.



Kayak_Rat said:


> If you have to tag anything, it is better not posted. Not like IHT posted this before.


To offset that..here's a very artistic and tasteful movie on smoking a pipe:






-T2


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

tippytwo said:


> Sorry..I apologize beforehand..watch at your own discretion:
> 
> http://www.idontthinkbeforeipost.com
> 
> ...


If you have to tag anything, it is better not posted. Not like IHT posted this before.


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> If you have to tag anything, it is better not posted. Not like IHT posted this before.


ya...I actually agree. I wanted to prove that there was something that disgusting on youtube by displaying the link...due to IHT saying that there was a similar video, just w/a cigar.

I suggest you now edit your post to remove the link from my quoted text.

thankS!

-T2


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well thank god you guys told me this is wrong. I just got a new estate Karl Erik today and planned on smoking tonight. I figured I needed to line my nostrils with some fiberglass insulation before smoking like some of those fetish dudes.

I seriously was confused there for a while after seeing those vids and reading the stuff on this board - contradictory to say the least - p p


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Give this video a try..it's actually tastefully done and pleasant to watch:






-T2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tippytwo said:


> Give this video a try..it's actually tastefully done and pleasant to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least it's a Caminetto....
still, don't get some of the comments that are left. sensual, erotic?


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

IHT said:


> at least it's a Caminetto....
> still, don't get some of the comments that are left. sensual, erotic?


Ya...always going to have "those" people post a comment. Can't control the comments under the videos that are posted on youtube.

Anyways, I think the moral of the story is that videos of people smoking anything isn't that exciting and is a little creepy.

-T2


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

_
This dude inhales - 





_

hmmmm kinda looks like IHT ? ?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

I stun and gawp easily, I guess. Anyone here ever attempt this league of puffing?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

He must have an asbestos tongue.
Can't be a pleasant way to smoke IMHO.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

I'm not even a pipe guy, but I have smoked a few and read these forums a bit, and my tongue hurts just from watching that.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

Not I...


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

Pipe smoker? Bah! This is just another fetish video from the ********* on youtube ... :tg


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

Why would I want to? I gotta wonder if maybe the video is just sped up and edited? If not, that just doesn't look like any fun.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

How does the bowl not melt his hands? That is totally fowl in every form.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

what it doesnt show is u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*



tedski said:


> Pipe smoker? Bah! This is just another fetish video from the ********* on youtube ... :tg


:tpd:

check the username on that guy.
notice the "bear" at the end??

also, remember "wooferbear" on here?
check some of the other usernames on the guys who post those... a lot of them end with the name "bear".

didn't we just go over this last night with another topic?
this one will be merged with the other....


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Does Anyone Here Really Smoke Like This?*

I don't know what is with all those smoking fetish videos on youtube... is it really attractive to watch someone smoke? Haha


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

maybe we can have a pipe-fetish sticky now ? what do you say IHT-BEAR ? 

:r j/k 

no pun intended with "sticky" 

honestly you can delete the whole lot, would be fine with me.u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

we've all had our fun, said our piece... 

if you all haven't figured out by now, these are guys with a fetish for other guys smoking pipes/cigars (while being smoked themselves - if y'know what i mean, but that's not my bag, baby).

not exactly what this forum is meant for. if you PM WooferBear, he may be able to direct to a forum for that.


----------

